# power commander and exhaust???



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

well i had a pc3 and swamp series and sold the pc3 and now im thinking about going back to exhaust. havent made my mind up for sure but my ques is, i talked to a couple people and they said the best thing to do is run a exhaust with no programmer on the efi brutes, well i have always thought you need it or else it will run lean. im scared of the pc3 after what happened to my bike and i think it was caused by the programmer but i could be wrong. so is it ok to run a slip on without a programmer or is the programmer a must. i know most will say run the pc3 to get the most out of it but it is weird that a salesman for everything told me not to get something to buy from him so that must mean something......:thinking:


----------



## crom a zone (Feb 25, 2010)

try it out and see how it runs.... then u can tell us what u find


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

i know that with just exhaust no snorkels it was lean but not terrible. when i added my snorkels with the exhaust it was WAY lean to where my headers were glowing. so i would say that a fuel adjuster is needed with snorks and exhaust


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Mine runs rich with 2" snorks and a Muzzy... had to take my pc III off back in May this year


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

ive seen a bucnh of efi brutes wit jus slip ons and no programmers they sell them at the dealers all day long around hear. i run mine witout a programmer and had no problems at all. bt now i gt a full big gun and on the hunt for a pc3 or 5


----------



## DjScrimm (Jan 2, 2009)

You can do it. Not everything is the same, but chances are your exhaust will glow red(orange) with just the pipe. I believe thats running lean????? No idea, someone correct that. But thats the most common thing that happens. Gains will still be felt however. As always... it's best to get the pipe and programmer. haha You never know, could be the difference between 3-4 HP, POSSIBLY.


----------



## Rack High (Feb 23, 2010)

Tonka, my bike (as you know) has the HMF swamp series exhaust and, when I first got it i suspected the HMF Optimizer wasn't working properly as it didn't seem to be adjusting. I took the Optimizer off for a run to Rancho and nearly burned my left leg off! Decided right then and there to go VDI. Needless to say, no more lean conditions...she runs very cool and left temperature side panel is the same as the right side...even after hard throttling. Maybe there is something to having the pc3 controlling things.


----------



## brute21 (Mar 12, 2010)

I run the PCIII and swamp and love it lots more power and not as hot.


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

mine ran fine with just the slip on but after i added snorks then it started running leaner not sure why but thats how it worked for me lol


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

well i got the power commander now jsut waiting to see what i want to do about exhaust


----------

